# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  "Đại ca giang hồ" quay đầu phục thiện

## seopro12345789

*"Đại ca giang hồ" quay đầu phục thiện*Trong giới giang hồ nơi miền Tây xứ Nghệ, nhắc đến “Giang râu” thì tất cả dân xã hội đều rất kính nể và sợ một phép. Giang luôn là nỗi khiếp sợ đối với các đại ca giang hồ khác lúc bấy giờ về độ ăn chơi, lì lợm. Giờ thì anh thu tiền tỷ nhờ... trồng rừng.
>>buffet
*Từ ông chủ “lâm tặc”*
Là người sinh sau đẻ muộn, nhưng những câu chuyện kể về đại ca Phan Bá Giang lừng lẫy một thời thôi thúc tôi gặp bằng được con người đặc biệt này. Bỏ lại tiếng ồn ào nơi phố thị, tôi vượt rừng, lội suối về nơi miền sơn cước xứ Nghệ để có dịp tâm sự với "gã".
>>chuyện lạ
Sau hơn 4 tiếng đồng hồ lặn lội, trước mắt tôi hiện ra ngôi nhà khang trang, xung quanh được bao bọc bởi khu rừng xanh mướt. Không khí thật thoáng đãng, yên tĩnh làm sao, không ồn ào, bụi bặm như ở phố. Ra đón khách là một người có dáng nhỏ thó nhưng khuôn mặt lại cứng rắn vô cùng, tôi biết đó là Phan Bá Giang, người mà tôi được nghe kể nhiều nhưng chưa một lần gặp mặt.
Thế rồi trong bữa cơm thân mật cùng gia đình, uống rượu dân tộc, tôi được nghe đại ca Giang tâm sự về cuộc đời của anh vốn có rất nhiều điều thú vị.
>>iphone5 
Phan Bá Giang (SN 1964) sinh ra ở huyện Đô Lương. 20 tuổi, do cuộc sống gia đình nơi vùng quê nghèo khó khăn, Giang theo gia đình lên lập nghiệp ở vùng quê mới xã Châu Bình, huyện Quỳ Châu (Nghệ An).
>>vang sjc
Bước ngoặt cuộc đời dẫn Giang gia nhập vào giới lâm tặc là trong một lần đi kiếm củi về, tình cờ thấy nhiều người vào rừng đốn gỗ đưa về xuôi bán, nghe người ta nói thu nhập rất cao, thấy bở ăn, Giang cũng về quyết chí lên non một chuyến. Mặc dù người nhỏ nhưng sức khỏe tốt, dẻo dai nên Giang đốn được rất nhiều gỗ, quả nhiên nhờ đó nên cuộc sống phất lên nhanh chóng. Giang bỏ hẳn nghề may, sắm rìu, rựa và đồ nghề vào rừng xẻ gỗ đi bán kiếm tiền.
>>tin tuc
Cái tên Giang “lâm tặc” được lan truyền từ đó. Tiếng tăm của Giang nổi như cồn cùng với đó là vốn làm ăn ngày càng lớn, địa bàn cũng ngày càng mở rộng. Cứ như thế, trong một thời gian khá dài, Phan Bá Giang bá chủ cả một vùng sơn cước rộng lớn, nổi tiếng trong giới ăn chơi với việc đốt tiền như nước.
*Đến ông trùm đá đỏ*
Vào những năm 90 của thế kỷ 20, một cơn sốt đá đỏ (ruby) bùng phát ở huyện nghèo miền núi Quỳ Châu làm chấn động trong cả nước. Thời bấy giờ khi nghe tin Quỳ Châu có nhiều đá đỏ, giang hồ tứ chiếng liền kéo nhau về tranh giành lãnh địa khai thác. Nhiều cuộc thanh trừng đẫm máu xảy ra gây náo loạn khắp nơi. Hàng ngàn người đã phải bỏ mạng chốn này, vùng đất nơi miền quê nghèo đang yên bình bỗng náo nhiệt bởi người khắp nơi kéo về đây tìm vận may.

_Ở miền Tây xứ Nghệ thời điểm những năm 90, nhắc đến Giang "râu", dân giang hồ cộm cán đều phải e sợ về độ lì lợm, chịu chơi của "gã"._
Giang đem cho mọi người coi thì có người trả giá 5 triệu đồng. Nghi ngờ đây là viên đá quý, "gã" đem ra Hà Nội, gặp hai khách người Thái Lan để hỏi giá và không ngờ hai viên đá ấy đưa về cho mình số tiền hơn 1 tỷ đồng, bằng 1 năm chặt phá gỗ quý trên rừng.
Thấy béo bở, Giang về bỏ nghề đốn hạ gỗ rừng chuyển sang nghề đào đãi, buôn bán đá đỏ ra Hà Nội bán lấy lời. Nhờ khôn ngoan, ranh mãnh lại có chút vốn từ trước nên "gã" càng ngày càng giàu hơn, phất lên như diều gặp gió.
>>tỉ giá ngoại tệ
Từ đó cái biệt danh Giang “lâm tặc” cũng dần bị lãng quên thay vào đó là Giang “râu” hoặc Giang “đá đỏ”. Không lâu sau, "gã" mở một cửa hàng kinh doanh vàng bạc lớn nhất miền tây xứ Nghệ lúc bấy giờ. Đến năm 1991, Phan Bá Giang đã có trong tay số vốn hơn 3 tỷ đồng, là người giàu nhất vùng. Nhắc đến Giang ai cũng khiếp sợ về cách chơi, cách làm ăn, quan hệ.
Có tiền Giang bắt đầu tìm đến thú vui cờ bạc, giải khuây nhưng không ngờ đây chính là cái bẫy khiến toàn bộ gia sản của mình bị khuynh gia bại sản.
Sau một năm ăn nằm trên chiếu bạc, số tài sản khổng lồ của Giang lần lượt đội nón ra đi, tiệm vàng cũng bị dẹp. Đây cũng là thời điểm cơn lốc đá đỏ bắt đầu tạm lắng xuống, chìm dần. Khi trong nhà không còn thứ gì đáng giá, "gã" mới sực tỉnh thì đã muộn.
Rồi Giang lấy vợ, hi vọng tu chí làm lại từ đầu, thế nhưng khi đã nghiện cờ bạc rồi thì rất khó bỏ, tiền mừng cưới cũng được đưa đi cống cho các con bạc hết. Khi không có tiền nữa Giang lại đi cướp để thỏa mãn trò đỏ đen.
>>tin tức
Thế nhưng, bước ngoặt cuộc đời rẽ lối khi trong một lần tổ chức cướp tài sản của một phu đá, Giang bị đồng bọn của tên này dạy cho một bài học nhớ đời. Sợ bị đánh tiếp nên Giang đã bỏ trốn về quê gốc ở Đô Lương lẩn trốn.
*"Rửa tay gác kiếm" phục thiện*
Những ngày sống ở đây, Giang suy nghĩ rất nhiều về cuộc đời của mình. Có những lúc anh thấy mình đang sống trên mây, nhưng rồi tất cả đều về con số 0.
Giang bắt đầu công việc mua hạt giống về ươm, làm thủ tục xin chính quyền địa phương cho phép khoanh nuôi đất để trồng rừng. Mọi người ai nấy đều không tin là Giang sẽ làm được. Có người còn mang tiền triệu đến thách đố anh nếu thành công thì cho luôn không lấy, còn nếu thất bại thì sẽ trả lại gấp đôi. Như người chết đuối gặp phao cứu sinh, Giang nắm lấy cơ hội vay tiền những người đó mở rộng trại cây giống.

_Một góc rừng cây của Phan Bá Giang_
Với cây cuốc trên vai, cái rựa trong tay, Giang cùng vợ xách cây kiềng ba chân cùng với một cái nồi, vài cái bát sứt mẻ xin được đi về phía khu rừng đầy lau lách mênh mông.
Những ngày đầu được xem là cơ cực đối với Giang. Vốn đã quen thói ăn chơi tiêu tiền như nước nên bây giờ thấy khổ vô cùng. Nhưng lần này quyết tâm làm thật. Giang cùng vợ con dựng căn lều tạm trong rừng hoang làm nơi sinh sống và động viên vợ con cùng làm, quyết tâm làm lại cuộc đời.
Quan trọng hơn, Giang đã đi đầu, vận động đến hỗ trợ người dân để phủ xanh đất trọc đồi trống, hàng chục quả đồi mới hôm nào còn tan hoang sau “cơn lốc” đá đỏ thì nay đã một màu xanh tràn căng sức sống. Giờ đây, về lại “công trường đá đỏ” năm nào, không còn nghe người ta rỉ tai nhau về những giai thoại nữa mà thay vào đó là những ngợi ca dành cho Phan Bá Giang, một thời trác tán, một thời ăn chơi nay đã biết tu thân lập nghiệp.
Giờ đây người ta nhắc đến anh với cái tên rất “kêu”: ông chủ rừng bạc tỷ.

----------

